# Idea for fun game/challenge



## Futhark (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi all.  So I have an idea based on Ban's 5 Word Challenge that I'd like to try, simply cause it was so much fun.  Basically its a round robin story, where each entrant must follow on from the previous posts, with an eye to the overall continuity.  The rules are simple.

You can only use 5 words or less.
You cannot follow your own post, but you can post as much or little as you like.
It will be extra cool if you use a word from the previous post.

So its not really a challenge, more just a fun game to pass the time.
I guess if anyone is interested we can start here.


----------



## Ban (Sep 12, 2019)

Might also be good to copy previous posts into yours to make the whole thing easier to read. Here come the first five words:


*At the summit of Mount....*


----------



## Futhark (Sep 12, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis ancient crystal skeletons of...*


----------



## Ban (Sep 12, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber...*


----------



## Hir i-Chorvath (Sep 12, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of...*


----------



## Orc Knight (Sep 12, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls...*


----------



## Futhark (Sep 12, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves.*


----------



## Ban (Sep 13, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval...*


----------



## Maker of Things Not Kings (Sep 13, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers...*


----------



## Ban (Sep 13, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards...*


----------



## Hir i-Chorvath (Sep 13, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery, ...*


----------



## Maker of Things Not Kings (Sep 13, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.*
*
"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?"*


----------



## Hir i-Chorvath (Sep 16, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.*
*
"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, ...*


----------



## Ban (Sep 25, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheated his gargantuan...


(Now try to not make this too dirty  )*


----------



## Futhark (Sep 25, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is...*


----------



## Orc Knight (Sep 26, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus..*


----------



## Futhark (Sep 27, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass...*


----------



## Ban (Sep 27, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."*
*
Humphrey disapproved strongly...*


----------



## Maker of Things Not Kings (Sep 27, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."*
*
Humphrey disapproved strongly, "Utterly ridiculous! The vegan cults. . .*


----------



## blondie.k (Sep 27, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."*
*
Humphrey disapproved strongly, "Utterly ridiculous! The vegan cults. . ."

"Enough! We will continue on...*


----------



## Ban (Sep 27, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."*
*
Humphrey disapproved strongly, "Utterly ridiculous! The vegan cults. . ."

"Enough! We will continue on with my plan. Cheese is..."*


----------



## blondie.k (Sep 27, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."*
*
Humphrey disapproved strongly, "Utterly ridiculous! The vegan cults. . ."

"Enough! We will continue on with my plan. Cheese is the ultimate weapon we need."*


----------



## Ban (Sep 27, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."*
*
Humphrey disapproved strongly, "Utterly ridiculous! The vegan cults. . ."

"Enough! We will continue on with my plan. Cheese is the ultimate weapon we need."*
*
"YES!" yelled scribe Ban, before...


(You may throw me off the mountain if you'd please  )*


----------



## blondie.k (Sep 27, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."*
*
Humphrey disapproved strongly, "Utterly ridiculous! The vegan cults. . ."

"Enough! We will continue on with my plan. Cheese is the ultimate weapon we need."*
*
"YES!" yelled scribe Ban, before being tossed over the cliff.*


----------



## Orc Knight (Sep 27, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."*
*
Humphrey disapproved strongly, "Utterly ridiculous! The vegan cults. . ."

"Enough! We will continue on with my plan. Cheese is the ultimate weapon we need."*
*
"YES!" yelled scribe Ban, before being tossed over the cliff. And landing on a soft...*


----------



## blondie.k (Sep 27, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."*
*
Humphrey disapproved strongly, "Utterly ridiculous! The vegan cults. . ."

"Enough! We will continue on with my plan. Cheese is the ultimate weapon we need."*
*
"YES!" yelled scribe Ban, before being tossed over the cliff. And landing on a soft lump of cheese that was...*


----------



## Maker of Things Not Kings (Sep 27, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."*
*
Humphrey disapproved strongly, "Utterly ridiculous! The vegan cults. . ."

"Enough! We will continue on with my plan. Cheese is the ultimate weapon we need."*
*
"YES!" yelled scribe Ban, before being tossed over the cliff and landing on a soft lump of cheese that was covered in colonies of mold.*


----------



## Ban (Sep 27, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."*
*
Humphrey disapproved strongly, "Utterly ridiculous! The vegan cults. . ."

"Enough! We will continue on with my plan. Cheese is the ultimate weapon we need."*
*
"YES!" yelled scribe Ban, before being tossed over the cliff and landing on a soft lump of cheese that was covered in colonies of mold.*
*
"Good riddance" said Humphrey, now...*


----------



## Maker of Things Not Kings (Sep 27, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."*
*
Humphrey disapproved strongly, "Utterly ridiculous! The vegan cults. . ."

"Enough! We will continue on with my plan. Cheese is the ultimate weapon we need."*
*
"YES!" yelled scribe Ban, before being tossed over the cliff and landing on a soft lump of cheese that was covered in colonies of mold.*
*
"Good riddance," said Humphrey, "now, I shall rally the curds... *


----------



## blondie.k (Sep 27, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."*
*
Humphrey disapproved strongly, "Utterly ridiculous! The vegan cults. . ."

"Enough! We will continue on with my plan. Cheese is the ultimate weapon we need."*
*
"YES!" yelled scribe Ban, before being tossed over the cliff and landing on a soft lump of cheese that was covered in colonies of mold.*
*
"Good riddance," said Humphrey, "Now, I shall rally the curds and set out to Mount..."*


----------



## Futhark (Oct 1, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."*
*
Humphrey disapproved strongly, "Utterly ridiculous! The vegan cults. . ."

"Enough! We will continue on with my plan. Cheese is the ultimate weapon we need."*
*
"YES!" yelled scribe Ban, before being tossed over the cliff and landing on a soft lump of cheese that was covered in colonies of mold.*
*
"Good riddance," said Humphrey, "Now, I shall rally the curds and set out to Mount Camembert”*
*
“This is so cheesy,”...*


----------



## blondie.k (Oct 1, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."*
*
Humphrey disapproved strongly, "Utterly ridiculous! The vegan cults. . ."

"Enough! We will continue on with my plan. Cheese is the ultimate weapon we need."*
*
"YES!" yelled scribe Ban, before being tossed over the cliff and landing on a soft lump of cheese that was covered in colonies of mold.*
*
"Good riddance," said Humphrey, "Now, I shall rally the curds and set out to Mount Camembert”*
*
“This is so cheesy,” Izgili rubbed his hands together.*


----------



## Maker of Things Not Kings (Oct 1, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."*
*
Humphrey disapproved strongly, "Utterly ridiculous! The vegan cults. . ."

"Enough! We will continue on with my plan. Cheese is the ultimate weapon we need."*
*
"YES!" yelled scribe Ban, before being tossed over the cliff and landing on a soft lump of cheese that was covered in colonies of mold.*
*
"Good riddance," said Humphrey, "Now, I shall rally the curds and set out to Mount Camembert”*
*
“This is so cheesy,” Izgili rubbed his hands together, "but I wouldn't miss it...*


----------



## blondie.k (Oct 1, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."*
*
Humphrey disapproved strongly, "Utterly ridiculous! The vegan cults. . ."

"Enough! We will continue on with my plan. Cheese is the ultimate weapon we need."*
*
"YES!" yelled scribe Ban, before being tossed over the cliff and landing on a soft lump of cheese that was covered in colonies of mold.*
*
"Good riddance," said Humphrey, "Now, I shall rally the curds and set out to Mount Camembert”*
*
“This is so cheesy,” Izgili rubbed his hands together, "but I wouldn't miss it for all the cheese in..."*


----------



## Orc Knight (Oct 1, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."

Humphrey disapproved strongly, "Utterly ridiculous! The vegan cults. . ."

"Enough! We will continue on with my plan. Cheese is the ultimate weapon we need."

"YES!" yelled scribe Ban, before being tossed over the cliff and landing on a soft lump of cheese that was covered in colonies of mold.

"Good riddance," said Humphrey, "Now, I shall rally the curds and set out to Mount Camembert”

“This is so cheesy,” Izgili rubbed his hands together, "but I wouldn't miss it for all the cheese in the Land of Anchovy."*


----------



## blondie.k (Oct 1, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."

Humphrey disapproved strongly, "Utterly ridiculous! The vegan cults. . ."

"Enough! We will continue on with my plan. Cheese is the ultimate weapon we need."

"YES!" yelled scribe Ban, before being tossed over the cliff and landing on a soft lump of cheese that was covered in colonies of mold.

"Good riddance," said Humphrey, "Now, I shall rally the curds and set out to Mount Camembert”

“This is so cheesy,” Izgili rubbed his hands together, "but I wouldn't miss it for all the cheese in the Land of Anchovy." He laughed loud and wickedly.*

*BTW, this is getting a little outahand... I love it!*


----------



## Maker of Things Not Kings (Oct 1, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."*
*
Humphrey disapproved strongly, "Utterly ridiculous! The vegan cults. . ."

"Enough! We will continue on with my plan. Cheese is the ultimate weapon we need."*
*
"YES!" yelled scribe Ban, before being tossed over the cliff and landing on a soft lump of cheese that was covered in colonies of mold.*
*
"Good riddance," said Humphrey, "Now, I shall rally the curds and set out to Mount Camembert”*
*
“This is so cheesy,” Izgili rubbed his hands together, "but I wouldn't miss it for all the cheese in the Land of Anchovy." He laughed loud and wickedly.* 
*
"Of course, the demon, Velveeta...*


----------



## Futhark (Oct 1, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."*
*
Humphrey disapproved strongly, "Utterly ridiculous! The vegan cults. . ."

"Enough! We will continue on with my plan. Cheese is the ultimate weapon we need."*
*
"YES!" yelled scribe Ban, before being tossed over the cliff and landing on a soft lump of cheese that was covered in colonies of mold.*
*
"Good riddance," said Humphrey, "Now, I shall rally the curds and set out to Mount Camembert”*
*
“This is so cheesy,” Izgili rubbed his hands together, "but I wouldn't miss it for all the cheese in the Land of Anchovy." He laughed loud and wickedly.* 
*
"Of course, the demon, Velveeta, and her consort Crackers, are...*


----------



## Maker of Things Not Kings (Oct 1, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."*
*
Humphrey disapproved strongly, "Utterly ridiculous! The vegan cults. . ."

"Enough! We will continue on with my plan. Cheese is the ultimate weapon we need."*
*
"YES!" yelled scribe Ban, before being tossed over the cliff and landing on a soft lump of cheese that was covered in colonies of mold.*
*
"Good riddance," said Humphrey, "Now, I shall rally the curds and set out to Mount Camembert”*
*
“This is so cheesy,” Izgili rubbed his hands together, "but I wouldn't miss it for all the cheese in the Land of Anchovy." He laughed loud and wickedly.* 
*
"Of course, the demon, Velveeta, and her consort Crackers, are bound to try and stop...*


----------



## blondie.k (Oct 1, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."*
*
Humphrey disapproved strongly, "Utterly ridiculous! The vegan cults. . ."

"Enough! We will continue on with my plan. Cheese is the ultimate weapon we need."*
*
"YES!" yelled scribe Ban, before being tossed over the cliff and landing on a soft lump of cheese that was covered in colonies of mold.*
*
"Good riddance," said Humphrey, "Now, I shall rally the curds and set out to Mount Camembert”*
*
“This is so cheesy,” Izgili rubbed his hands together, "but I wouldn't miss it for all the cheese in the Land of Anchovy." He laughed loud and wickedly.*
*
"Of course, the demon, Velveeta, and her consort Crackers, are bound to try and stop such a wicked, devilish scheme."*


----------



## Maker of Things Not Kings (Oct 1, 2019)

*At the summit of Mount Kolchis, ancient crystal skeletons of long-dormant gods cease their slumber as the infernal demons of dairy strike at hallowed halls to build their calcium reserves. Humphrey, crystal god of disapproval, drains his glass and hovers over the mountain snow towards the laughing god of mockery.

"What," Humphrey gestured, "is that?" The god of mockery, Izgili, nodded and unsheathed his gargantuan spoon.

“That, my friend, is a triple decker burger bus packed with weapons of mass cheese production."*
*
Humphrey disapproved strongly, "Utterly ridiculous! The vegan cults. . ."

"Enough! We will continue on with my plan. Cheese is the ultimate weapon we need."*
*
"YES!" yelled scribe Ban, before being tossed over the cliff and landing on a soft lump of cheese that was covered in colonies of mold.*
*
"Good riddance," said Humphrey, "Now, I shall rally the curds and set out to Mount Camembert”*
*
“This is so cheesy,” Izgili rubbed his hands together, "but I wouldn't miss it for all the cheese in the Land of Anchovy." He laughed loud and wickedly.*
*
"Of course, the demon, Velveeta, and her consort Crackers, are bound to try and stop such a wicked, devilish scheme." 

Izgili shrugged "Those two couldn't...*


----------

